# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Noticias sobre Daimiel en USA TODAY

## Luján

La problemática de las Tablas de Daimiel llega hasta el otro lado del charco, una muestra de ello es esta noticia en el USA TODAY.




> By Harold Heckle, Associated Press
>  MADRID  Hoping to save a dried Spanish wetland from an underground peat fire, the government has unleashed floodwaters onto an expanse of the marsh now under threat due to past water mismanagement.
>  The wetlands of Las Tablas de Daimiel National Park are recognized by UNESCO as environmentally valuable because of their importance to both resident and migrating birds.
>  Over the weekend, waters diverted 150 kilometers (93 miles) from the Tagus River began pouring from an underground pipe onto the wildlife sanctuary, in the central Castilla-La Mancha plain.
>  Environment Minister Elena Espinosa said while visiting the park on Saturday that the action was necessary "for the good of biodiversity."
>  The EU-protected park's wetlands have been drying for decades, and its lagoons now show just 1% of the surface water they did in 1981.
>   But much of the damage has been done in recent years, Espinosa said, as local farmers sank unauthorized wells to leech water from an underground aquifer maintaining the grasslands, while too much water has also been drawn from the Guadiana River that feeds the park's two main lagoons.
>  In August, an underground peat fire ignited spontaneously amid intense summer heat, sending smoke drifting up from the parched landscape too hot for any bird to want to land. Normally, the park is visited by Black-necked Grebes, Squaccos and Purple Herons, among others.
>  Following an EU investigation, Spain said it would divert 20 million cubic meters (700 million cubic feet) of water from the Buendia reservoir, on the Tagus. To avoid water loss through evaporation and ground seepage, the government also cleared the use of the pipeline, which normally carries Tagus water to La Mancha residents.
> ...

----------


## Xuquer

Y para los que no dominen demasiado el ingles como yo, una traducción de google  :Smile: 

Gracias Luján   :Wink: 


Por Harold Heckle, Associated Press
 MADRID - Con la esperanza de salvar un humedal español seca de un incendio de subterráneos de carbón, el gobierno ha desatado las inundaciones en una extensión de la marisma ahora bajo amenaza debido a la mala gestión del agua pasado.
Los humedales de Las Tablas de Daimiel Parque Nacional son reconocidos por la UNESCO como el medio ambiente valioso por su importancia tanto para las aves residentes y migratorias.
Durante el fin de semana, las aguas desviadas 150 kilómetros (93 millas) desde el río Tajo, empezaron a llegar de una tubería subterránea en el santuario de vida silvestre, en el centro de Castilla-La llanura manchega.
Ministro de Medio Ambiente, Elena Espinosa, dijo durante su visita al parque el sábado que la acción era necesaria "para el bien de la biodiversidad".
La UE-parque protegido de los humedales se han secado durante décadas, y sus lagunas muestran ahora sólo el 1% de la superficie del agua que lo hicieron en 1981.
Pero gran parte del daño se ha hecho en los últimos años, dijo Espinosa, ya que los agricultores locales se hundieron pozos no autorizados sanguijuela de agua de un acuífero subterráneo el mantenimiento de las praderas, mientras que demasiada agua también ha sido elaborado por el río Guadiana, que alimenta el parque dos principales lagunas.
En agosto, un incendio de subterráneos de carbón encendido de forma espontánea en medio de calor intenso del verano, el envío de humo proveniente desde el paisaje reseco demasiado caliente para cualquier ave a querer a la tierra. Normalmente, el parque es visitado por Negro-Grebes cuello, Squaccos y garzas imperiales, entre otros.
Tras una investigación de la UE, España dijo que desviar 20 millones de metros cúbicos (700 millones de pies cúbicos) de agua desde el embalse de Buendía, sobre el Tajo. Para evitar la pérdida de agua por evaporación y filtración de tierra, el Gobierno también autorizó el uso de la tubería, que normalmente lleva agua del Tajo a los residentes de La Mancha.
"Esta primavera va a ser espectacular en Las Tablas, no va a ser un montón de agua y muchas aves", dijo José María Barreda, Presidente del Gobierno regional de Castilla-La Mancha.
Nadie ha sido castigado por ilegalmente drenaje de agua del parque, unos 185 kilómetros (115 millas) al sur de Madrid. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, dijo en octubre que tratan de comprar tierras cerca de detener agua se extrae de los pozos.
Experto en seguridad contra incendios, el Dr. Guillermo Rein, de la Universidad de Edimburgo, dijo que las lluvias de invierno pesados también pueden ayudar a apagar la turba. "Esta agua llega en un momento en que las fuertes lluvias en la región ayudará a reducir las pérdidas de agua", dijo el domingo.
Rein, advirtió, sin embargo, que apagar un incendio de subterráneos de carbón no fue fácil, y que las cenizas podrían arder por unos cuantos meses después de la transferencia de agua. Dijo que había tomado tres meses de la inundación para controlar un incendio similar en Lagos Poco sin Refugio Nacional de Vida Silvestre en el este de Carolina del Norte en 2008.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, se ve que google no sabe mucho ingles!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

La traducción está... de esas maneras, pero más o menos se entiende.

----------


## Salut

La verdad es que lo de las Tablas de Daimiel ha sido una vergüenza ante la comunidad internacional. Hemos dado una imagen de que nos importa un pimiento la naturaleza, y que nuestra gestión hídrica es nefasta.

Lamentablemente, esa imagen es la pura y dura realidad.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Impresionante, como llegan las noticias de mi pueblo alrededor del mundo, mira que para que se interesen por el tema en EEUU ya tiene que ser la cosa "soná", pero en fin, todo lo que sea, dar a conocer la mala gestión hídrica de España, favorecerá que los que están encargados de esta se den cuenta de el ridículo que están haciendo.

Saludos

----------

